# Aux on Channel 00 Disappeared



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

Did the latest update remove the aux input? I have this TiVo set to cable without a cable box and I hook my DVD player into the composite input jacks. This configuration has served my well for 2 years, but today my TiVo says "searching for signal". It has a prettier light blue screen now instead the darker blue one. 

I am in the middle of redoing the guided setup with the DVD player on and playing. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

I finished the Guided Setup and I saw and heard my DVD player on the aux channel 00. When I changed channel in the live TV mode and changed back to channel 00 it shows "searching for signal" on the light blue background. This is very odd.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I just discovered this change this morning. 
Tune to "00" and then set up a manual recording. After the recording starts it will display your DVD player's output (or whatever is plugged in to the composite input). You can then stop the recording and do whatever you need to do. However, if you change the channel, you'll have to start from the beginning


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

Mick66, thanks for your work around. I tried it and works. I still don't understand why the Live TV cannot see the aux on channel 00. It used to be so easy grab some video into TiVo.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Odd, this seems to only work on my 240. My 540 and 649 refuse to cooperate


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

mick66 said:


> Odd, this seems to only work on my 240. My 540 and 649 refuse to cooperate


Mine is a 240. Can you try a guided setup with the live tivo on channel 00 and see if that works before changing channels on your non-240 boxes?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I tried my work around on my 540 today and it worked this time.


----------



## Pangolin (Dec 22, 2006)

I just ran into this problem! My S2 tivo is connected to my tv's _single_ s-video connection. Since I got the Tivo a few years ago, I've had my DVD player connected to the Tivo's s-video input. A little latency to deal with when using the DVD menus. but the picture looks great on the tv this way whether viewing cable tv or DVD discs.

The DVD signal would show up on Channel 00. Basic cable tv channels (no box) would show up on their appropriate channels. All was well, but now it doesn't work! I'm running a S2 Tivo on dial-up, no networking features have ever been activated. Never neded an A/V receiver and don't want one now.

Please fix this, Tivo design team.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Is this now a documented feature? When it was first introduced in version 2, it was badly flawed and would require you to rerun Guided Setup if you tried to record from channel 0 or 1. It was not made public at that time, though people learned about it anyway. I was not aware that TiVo ever fixed this or publicized the feature since.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

THere's always the workaround of pretending you have satellite, as well. Pick only a single channel as one that you 'receive'. That becomes your aux.


----------



## Pangolin (Dec 22, 2006)

I tried the "satellite" workaround, but the Tivo kept freezing up once it tried to handle cable and satellite channels.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

stevel said:


> Is this now a documented feature? When it was first introduced in version 2, it was badly flawed and would require you to rerun Guided Setup if you tried to record from channel 0 or 1. It was not made public at that time, though people learned about it anyway. I was not aware that TiVo ever fixed this or publicized the feature since.


I doubt that it's been fixed or publicized. You can't record directly by pressing the red dot button. Previously, doing that would result in having to repeat the guided setup. I have no idea if that is still the case or not. Recordings have to be timed manual recordings. It's kind of a sloppy process, but it works and that's all that matters. Maybe tivo will succeed in breaking this in the next update.


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

Did you try the work around in this thread by doing a manual recording for channel 00? It not as straight forward as it use to be, but it is okay.


----------



## Pangolin (Dec 22, 2006)

I tried Mick66's suggested workaround, but it didn't work for me


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I had started a thread in another part of this forum on the same issue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5620306#post5620306

I had my home security cameras plugged into the RCA jacks of the Tivo and would record images or at least watch them. Since the 9.1 update, I can't. I have a series 2, 649 unit and the manual record doesn't work for me. I sure hope this gets restored.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sehale said:


> I have a series 2, 649 unit and the manual record doesn't work for me. I sure hope this gets restored.


Mine either. I never bothered to check this because I only use my 540 for this, mostly to watch DVD's with the Tivo controls that I've become so used to.
When I read that your dual tuner didn't work with this, I decided to check mine. I tried getting both tuners to channel 00 and it still didn't work.

You may have to redo guided setup and say that you have cable and satellite or connect the camera to an old vcr and then use an a/b switch to change between regular cable use with Tivo and viewing your camera on channel 3/4 on Tivo.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Interesting -- just this past weekend, I wanted to record something from the A/V port (of a TiVo that just uses a coax input), and I couldn't see anything when I connected up to the port. I wasn't sure why, but I just ended up using a different TiVo that connects through a digital cable box. Now I know that 9.1 was the cause of the problem (and I'll try the workaround when I hook it up again -- thanks).


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

It seems that the 9.3 update has removed channel 0 (the aux) completely. I was using the work around mentioned in this thread but now it jumps to another station. I really like using my TiVo to buffer my DVD player.

I was planning to renew the subscription for this unit after the free year subscription ran out that I got for upgrading my lifetime unit. I am no longer inspired to recommend TiVo like I used too.

If I got a DVD TiVo can that be used to watch DVD's without a subscription? I assume it interface to watch a DVD is just like playing a recorded show.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Keep in mind that that the "00-Aux" trick was never a supported feature. You cannot really fault TiVo for removing a feature that technically wasn't supposed to be there, or at lase wasn't advertised or supported.

Yes you can get DVD combo TiVos that don't need subscriptions. Those are the Pioneer and Toshiba branded units, which have a free reduced function service called TiVo Basic. I believe the DVD viewing uses the TiVo interface.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I only have experience with a subscribed Humax unit, but the DVD access is the third line on TiVo Central, just below live TV. If you put in a DVD, you can press play there or go down into that menu and press select on the play option to watch the DVD.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I also discovered this today after getting 9.3 on my 540.
What i just finished doing is setting up the Tivo to use cable and satellite even though I only have cable (no box). I chose to say that I have dish network when I repeated guided setup. Then I went through page after page after page after page after page... of channels I receive and unchecked all of the dish channels except for channel 101. I'll use that instead of channel 00 now and it's even easier because you don't have to set up a recording to get the channel to display.

It was a major pita, but now that it's done, watching and recording from DVDs will be easier than before.

edit:
As it turns out all of the dish channels that I unchecked, automatically re-check themselves as soon as I click on 'Done' I went through the whole long list unchecking them again and they were checked as soon as I went to the guide to see what was there. Even if I only uncheck a couple of them, they come back.
This has got to be a new 9.3 bug.

edit:
It did work after all. It just takes time. It's like repeatedly pressing the clear button to delete a long list of recordings. It doesn't take very long for the Tivo to fall behind and after just adding the gazillion Dish channels it was very busy indexing all of that at the time too.


----------



## Natron (Dec 14, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Keep in mind that that the "00-Aux" trick was never a supported feature. You cannot really fault TiVo for removing a feature that technically wasn't supposed to be there, or at lase wasn't advertised or supported.


This is true and it was pointed out in this thread earlier this was never a feature. Now TiVo has made sure that this "bug" is completely gone. I am baffled why this functionality needed to go away. Maybe after reading this thread they realized that did not completely kill it on the earlier update.


----------



## ntserver545 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mine stopped working since the 9.0 updates came out. I rolled it back to 7.3 and it works. I will try 9.3 to see if it works. If not, I will roll it back again and block updates from now on.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I have the ToshiVo RS TX 60 and use the DVD player just fine in a couple weeks play around with just TiVo Basic before subbing it.
Also the front or back inputs worked just fine for recording something to the TiVo (in my case video camera) without a sub plus burning them to a DISc. 


for nopw jsut say you have a cable box and then deselect all the digital channels save for one and tune to that channel to watch the DVD player. Just make it a channel you would never record the shows that show up in guide data.


----------

